# An Astonishing 83% off 3M Leather, Glass and Dashboard Wipes



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Case of 12 Packs of Car Wipes just £6, or Free When You Spend Over £50
We've slashed the price of our leather, glass and dashboard wipes on 3M Direct.

Right now you can save an astonishing 83% when purchasing our 3M Glass Wipes, Dashboard Wipes or Leather Wipes with a case of 12 packs (each containing 25 wipes) for just £6.

This clearance offer is for a limited time only so stock up now to avoid missing out.

Also, spend over £50 on anything in 3M Direct and get a case of wipes absolutely free. A case contains 12 packs of 25 wipes, simply use code "freedash", "freeglass" or "freeleather" to take advantage of this fantastic offer.

http://www.3mdirect.co.uk/c-662-car-cleaning-products.aspx


----------



## K777 (Oct 2, 2012)

Shhh3 said:


> Case of 12 Packs of Car Wipes just £6, or Free When You Spend Over £50
> We've slashed the price of our leather, glass and dashboard wipes on 3M Direct.
> 
> Right now you can save an astonishing 83% when purchasing our 3M Glass Wipes, Dashboard Wipes or Leather Wipes with a case of 12 packs (each containing 25 wipes) for just £6.
> ...


Cheap as chips.

I am after some 3m Bumpon strips, aprox 128mm x 13mm x 1mm thick - can you point me in right direction - no results for Bumpon when searching 3mdirect.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

I don't work for 3m so unfortunately can't help with your search, I'm just passing on a offer that was emailed to me.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Anyone used the leather wipes? Do they leave a matte finish?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Mean't to thank you the other day. Just received my order of a box of Leather Wipes, Glass Wipes and Dashboard Wipes for only £22 delivered. Can't believe how many there are for only £22. :doublesho 
I've a few taxi friends and a driving instructor who are going to be quite pleased for me to share them with. 
Thanks again. Awesome offer.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Had the mail myself, not tried the leather wipes or got round to the glass ones either however the dash wipes will leave a residue as i found out on my matt panels.

Certainly handy to have in the vehicle but not the best by a long shot.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

For that price there okay for collecting up debris in between giving the car a good wash or generally getting home to the main cleaning arsenal. They would be handy for my taxi mates and my driving instructor mate as they take pride in their cars but the occassional passenger or learner scuff mark or hand mark or greasy hair print on the glass when people lean on the rear door windows, etc...


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Just an update on this chaps (and chapesses) - 3M now have free postage on all their stuff as well (no minimum order).


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> Just an update on this chaps (and chapesses) - 3M now have free postage on all their stuff as well (no minimum order).


Cheers for this, just ordered a pack of the dash wipes, leather and the glass cleaner that gets such good reviews on here :thumb:


----------



## Mitthero (Sep 10, 2013)

Just ordered myself a few boxes as well. Can't wait  

Thanks for sharing Shhh3!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Just placed a big order with them, after they phoned me and also offered me a 10% discount too. Wipes, pads and masking tape. Should keep me stocked up for a while.

Steve


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

ooops...double post...Sorry


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

cheers! just ordered some


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

Just ordered some glass wipes. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Glad some people are making use of it, can't grumble for the price.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ordered glass wipes and dash wiped. Many thanks for heads up


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, ordered one of each.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine arrived today. Handy for keeping in glovebox . Cheap as chips for this amount of wipes.


----------



## Mitthero (Sep 10, 2013)

I received mine today as well 

- 1x dashboard
- 1x glass
- 2x leather


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Is the boat wax any good for cars? Anyone tried it............?

cheers


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

james_death said:


> however the dash wipes will leave a residue as i found out on my matt panels


So gave a packet to my gf to use on her car and looked yesterday and it has left residue behind. Now its shiny and left marks. After seeing that I wouldnt recommend them.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> So gave a packet to my gf to use on her car and looked yesterday and it has left residue behind. Now its shiny and left marks. After seeing that I wouldnt recommend them.


It's sometimes best to wipe over afterwards with a microfibre.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

The 3M leather wipes are top quality product. Although the their smell is not the best, they clean very well, leave natural/matt finish and softens the leather extremely well.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Rainbow said:


> The 3M leather wipes are top quality product. Although the their smell is not the best, they clean very well, leave natural/matt finish and softens the leather extremely well.


Yes and great on the sofa, my seat cushions were flithy


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

3 dash wipes, 2 glass good find, much appreciated!


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

used glass wipes on my wifes car & when i got in later i could have sworn the window was down ! they did a really good job on the glass,even better at the price !! :thumb:


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

fantastic, thanks chaps - I had talked myself out of buying them as I wouldn't have ordinarily bought them regardless of cost. 

'Yes and great on the sofa, my seat cushions were filthy'
'used glass wipes on my wifes car & when i got in later i could have sworn the window was down'

...are the offending comments - they better be good lol


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> Just an update on this chaps (and chapesses) - 3M now have free postage on all their stuff as well (no minimum order).


It tells me to choose price for delivery, is the free postage still ongoing?


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

nope- £4 it's just cost me.....


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

OK thanks so no free p&p...damn missed the freebe. lol


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Found a discount code: clevershopper gave me £2.40 off.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Ordered 2 packs of window wipes and leather wipes.


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday. Bargain.


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

If you missed out on the free delivery....use code 'clevershopper' at checkout for an additional 10% off!!!!
The discounts are just getting silly!


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Still going this offer just checked if anyone wants any thought id let you know


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

They are back up to £12 a pack rather than £6' the leather ones are very good IMO, glass not so


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

code not valid


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry guys thought it was still the same offer whats the dash wipes like


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've still got 2 boxes of each I've never use lol


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> I've still got 2 boxes of each I've never use lol


I've got a box of dash and glass wipes. I found both of them absolutely s##t. Just left smears on the glass and left dash looking a mess. Haven't used them since


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I've got a box of dash and glass wipes. I found both of them absolutely s##t. Just left smears on the glass and left dash looking a mess. Haven't used them since


Precisely

And I don't have the guys to give them away knowing full well they're ****


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Precisely
> 
> And I don't have the guys to give them away knowing full well they're ****


I even tried unloading some of these off to my mum and the gf. Only to find my mum returned them to my room with a note saying these are rubbish. And the gf left them in my car and said they are crap.people can't even give them away as I get given them back lol


----------

